# Sous-titres DivX



## th9 (11 Décembre 2010)

Je désespère de réussir à intégrer les sous-titres sur mes films lus sur iPad.

J'ai essayé sur OPlayer et sur VLC mais pas moyen : ils n'apparaissent pas.

J'ai bien veillé à ce que le fichier srt ait exactement le même nom que le fichier avi.

Et ai vérifié sur mon mac que le fichier de sous-titres est bon, ce qui est le cas (ils apparaissent parfaitement lorsque je lance le DivX sur mon Mac).

Quelqu'un saurait-il m'aider ?

Merci beaucoup,

Th.


----------



## Piou29 (12 Décembre 2010)

En utilisant quicktime : tu ouvres le fichier puis enregistrer sous et tu as le fichier avec les sous titres.


----------



## th9 (12 Décembre 2010)

Merci Piou.

J'ai trouvé la solution, au moins pour OPlayer. Il faut :



bien veiller à ce que les deux fichiers aient le même nom (seule l'extension diffère) ;


créer un folder et mettre les deux fichiers sous ce même folder ;


dans l'onglet "Réglages" de l'application, dans la section Réglage des sous-titres, sous-section Encoder (SRT),  sélectionner MacRomanLatin1.
Et voilà.

Je reste preneur d'une éventuelle solution sous VLC.

Th.


----------



## modrellik (14 Décembre 2010)

Avec BUZZ Player ça fct nickel.


----------

